# internet explorer pour mac pour tester des sites web



## taekwon (26 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 

je fais de la programmation simple en html et CSS mais comme tout utilisateur de mac, nous avons pas internet explorer pour tester nos créations. Par contre, le client, étant donné qu'il est sous windows, ne fonctionne que sous internet explorer.

Donc ma question est la suivante, est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrais une version d'internet explorer sous mac ou même un version virtuel juste pour tester les sites web ?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Matt82 (26 Mars 2009)

a part installer XP ou Vista, je connais pas d autre moyen.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

en faisant une recherche google "internet explorer pour mac", on trouve ceci entre autres :

internet-explorer.en.softonic.com/mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2009)

Le menu développement de Safari permet de simuler l'affichage de la page sous IE.


----------



## kisco (26 Mars 2009)

si tu as un macintel, la plus sûre des solutions, mais pas la plus rapide, est de tester dans un Windows installé sur ton mac via Bootcamp, ou par virtualisation : Parallels, VMWare, VirtualBox.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

kisco a dit:


> dans un Windows installé sur ton mac via Bootcamp



et le loup est dans la bergerie


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le menu développement de Safari permet de simuler l'affichage de la page sous IE.



... tu y crois vraiment, à cela ???
... sinon, il y a http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/ mais c'est online !!!


Note du modo : on-line ou off-line, las applications "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## taekwon (28 Mars 2009)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, la plus simple est de téléchargée la version 5 de IE mais que j'ai eu du mal a trouver et je remercie jm.desbonnez parce que ça fait bien 1 an que je cherche une version.

En ce qui concerne Safari et son mode "développement", il ne fonctionne pas, je l'ai mis en mode IE6 et j'ai lancer un site avec des images .PNG et pour lui, tout est normal. C'est dommage que ça ne fonctionne pas parce que c'est une bonne idée quand même.


Bonne soirée a tous.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (29 Mars 2009)

taekwon a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponses, la plus simple est de téléchargée la version 5 de IE mais que j'ai eu du mal a trouver et je remercie jm.desbonnez parce que ça fait bien 1 an que je cherche une version.



... mais attention car IE5 sur Mac n'a pas grand chose à voir avec IE sur Windows et si c'est pour tester, ça ne fera pas trop l'affaire quand même hein !!!

... Sinon, pour les exigeants, il y a aussi ça : http://litmusapp.com/alkaline/ mais c'est un peu payant !!!


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2009)

taekwon a dit:


> En ce qui concerne Safari et son mode "développement", il ne fonctionne pas, je l'ai mis en mode IE6 et j'ai lancer un site avec des images .PNG et pour lui, tout est normal. C'est dommage que ça ne fonctionne pas parce que c'est une bonne idée quand même.



Si, si, ce mode fonctionne très bien mais il ne produit pas les effets que tu attends !

Il ne s'agit pas de faire fonctionner Safari comme IE6 ou autres, mais d'indiquer au serveur que c'est IE6 qui envoie la requête : cela permet parfois de passer outre quelques limites posées par des développeurs web.

En aucun cas, modifier l'agent utilisateur ne modifie le rendu.

Et sinon, les réponses ont déjà été données ici : http://forums.macg.co/developpement...pour-tester-des-sites-258488.html#post5051995 un autre de tes fils&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2009)

Peut-être qu'IE fonctionne, lui, sous  Crossover, parce qu'installer "la chose" sur un Mac rien que pour ça, ça me ferait mal personnellement.
C'est possible pour Crossover, puisqu'apparemment leur fixette c'est de faire tourner du Microsoft sur Mac... Parce que pour le reste, et en particulier ce qui serait utile, tintin!


----------



## NicoBx (23 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Taekwon, je lis que tu as mis la main sur IE 5, pourrais-tu me dire ou tu l'as trouvé, s'il te plait? Ou bien me contacter par MP pour que nous échangions nos mails et que tu me donne le fichier, si cela ne t'ennuie pas? 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2009)

NicoBx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Taekwon, je lis que tu as mis la main sur IE 5, pourrais-tu me dire ou tu l'as trouvé, s'il te plait? Ou bien me contacter par MP pour que nous échangions nos mails et que tu me donne le fichier, si cela ne t'ennuie pas?
> 
> Merci d'avance...



IE 5 est archi dépassé et n'a pas été mis à jour depuis belle lurette car abandonné. En plus, je ne suis pas certain qu'il tourne sous Leopard.

Si tu veux IE, prends IE8 Windows et les solutions de virtualisation qui, pour la plupart, nécessitent l'installation de Windows.


----------



## jehanon (27 Février 2010)

il y a des nouvelles pour tester IE 6 IE 7 et IE 8 sur MAC ?

merci


----------



## Aliboron (27 Février 2010)

jehanon a dit:


> il y a des nouvelles pour tester IE 6 IE 7 et IE 8 sur MAC ?


Tu as lu le message n°10 de Da Capo ci-dessus ? Tu as regardé le fil vers lequel il renvoie et les liens qui y sont indiqués (particulièrement NetRenderer) ?


----------



## jehanon (12 Avril 2010)

je ne trouve pas ce menu _développement_ sur safari , quelqu'un peut me dire où il se cache ?

merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (12 Avril 2010)

jehanon a dit:


> je ne trouve pas ce menu _développement_ sur safari , quelqu'un peut me dire où il se cache ?
> 
> merci



... il faut d'abord l'afficher via les préférences.


----------



## jehanon (12 Avril 2010)

je viens de cocher la case mais je ne vois toujours pas le menu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

Au besoin, relance Safari.

Mais normalement il est entre le menu Signets et le menu Fenêtres.


----------



## jehanon (12 Avril 2010)

quel gland ! en plein milieu et je l'avais pas vu 

merci !


----------

